# How to sheet and shingle a shed roof



## shipper50 (Nov 4, 2008)

I built a 6x15 foot firewood storage shed and would like info on how to sheet and shingle it. It has 2x6 rafters 16 inches on center and I dont know anything about roofing.

What type of sheeting and nails or screws would I need and how to space the above. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Shipper


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

This will probably be where I open my mouth and you can tell I don't know what I'm talking about, but anyway, I'm not sure you have enough support structure to be placing too much weight on the top, maybe consider using a tarp.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I want to clarify my above comments, rather then editing. I don't have the knowledge to know for sure, but the stated wood shed doesn't appear strong enough to hold the weight of a roof, hense my comment about using a tarp, rereading my comment, it didn't seem right to me. I certainly meant no offence.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

1/2" cdx 4-ply plywood as a minimum, fastened with 8 penny nails every 6" On Center on the 4 foot end sides through the rafters and every 12" On Center on and through all of the intermediate rafters.

Ed


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

DUDE! said:


> I want to clarify my above comments, rather then editing. I don't have the knowledge to know for sure, but the stated wood shed doesn't appear strong enough to hold the weight of a roof, hense my comment about using a tarp, rereading my comment, it didn't seem right to me. I certainly meant no offence.


Your right,you wouldn't catch me up there:no:


----------



## shipper50 (Nov 4, 2008)

johnk said:


> Your right,you wouldn't catch me up there:no:


Do you mind telling me why you wouldnt go there?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

its ok its sitting on cement pillings. So what there 16 inchs on center. I would climb up there. But i weigh 190. Do like ed said 1/2 cdx plywood making sure you stagger. Its not rocket science just lay the plywood out nail it down like ed said above. Go straight across starting at top working down to bottom. Making sure you stagger second row so the seams don't line up.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Also, along the rake edges of the structure, prior to installing any plywood, you need to build a ladder for your soffit overhangs.

Thats what I call it, but there might be a more professional term. That is the installation of short 2"x 6"s protruding out sideways, so that the final rafter and fascia can be attached.

If you install your plywood on now, your overhang to get past the exterior wall will have no support.

Ed


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> 1/2" cdx 4-ply plywood as a minimum, fastened with 8 penny nails every 6" On Center on the 4 foot end sides through the rafters and every 12" On Center on and through all of the intermediate rafters.
> 
> Ed


Use 1/2 osb to keep cost in line and use Ice & water shield on entire surface, instead of felt paper, & shingle. Slope looks to be minimal. for a wood storage shed it looks just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

butlersprints said:


> Use 1/2 osb to keep cost in line and use Ice & water shield on entire surface, instead of felt paper, & shingle. Slope looks to be minimal. for a wood storage shed it looks just fine. :thumbsup:


Why lessen the quality for a minimal savings of $3.00 to $6.00 per sheet, just to use an inferior quality product, yet go ahead and use Ice and Water Shield on the structure? That stuff runs around $100.00 or more per roll, for the good stuff manufactured by Grace and about only covers 2 squares of decking surface per roll.

The Ice and Water Shield's primary benefit is to prevent leaks from Ice Dams and this being just a shed building and not heated, there should never be any Ice Dam occurrences.

Ed


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Why lessen the quality for a minimal savings of $3.00 to $6.00 per sheet, just to use an inferior quality product, yet go ahead and use Ice and Water Shield on the structure? That stuff runs around $100.00 or more per roll, for the good stuff manufactured by Grace and about only covers 2 squares of decking surface per roll.
> 
> The Ice and Water Shield's primary benefit is to prevent leaks from Ice Dams and this being just a shed building and not heated, there should never be any Ice Dam occurrences.
> 
> Ed


 being a low pitch roof and snow in Indiana, I would Ice guard it , it's not that big for the expense, and why spend more for the sheeting than you need too? how often would anyone be on this structure?JMO.:whistling2: In Michigan, no one has used anything but osb for years, It's always covered by roofing, siding or carpet ect..


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I once experienced a blizzard in Indiana! Had a foot of snow over-night!

With this in mind, I doubt that the beam is adequate for the snow load.

In my area, not far removed from Indiana, my shed roof required three, 2X10's over a 10' span,to make a suitable beam.


----------



## shipper50 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I once experienced a blizzard in Indiana! Had a foot of snow over-night!
> 
> With this in mind, I doubt that the beam is adequate for the snow load.
> 
> In my area, not far removed from Indiana, my shed roof required three, 2X10's over a 10' span,to make a suitable beam.


I am not doubting your experiencing a blizzard in Indiana, but I have lived in Indiana for over lets say 50 years and have never seen 12 inches snow in one night.

My roof has 12 2x6's over a 16ft span and will have a 3/4 inch roof as of tomorrow afternoon. Its only a firewood shed, not the HILTON.:laughing:

Shipper


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

shipper50 said:


> I am not doubting your experiencing a blizzard in Indiana, but I have lived in Indiana for over lets say 50 years and have never seen 12 inches snow in one night.
> 
> My roof has 12 2x6's over a 16ft span and will have a 3/4 inch roof as of tomorrow afternoon. Its only a firewood shed, not the HILTON.:laughing:
> 
> Shipper


3/4 is overkill, save your money, 1/2 osb is all you need .:thumbup:


----------



## shipper50 (Nov 4, 2008)

butlersprints said:


> 3/4 is overkill, save your money, 1/2 osb is all you need .:thumbup:


When I first bought the osb from Menards the guy wrote up 1/2, but the kid who helped me put 3/4 on the cart and thats what I got for the price of 1/2. Dont tell anyone.:no:

Shipper


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

shipper50 said:


> I am not doubting your experiencing a blizzard in Indiana, but I have lived in Indiana for over lets say 50 years and have never seen 12 inches snow in one night.
> 
> My roof has 12 2x6's over a 16ft span and will have a 3/4 inch roof as of tomorrow afternoon. Its only a firewood shed, not the HILTON.:laughing:
> 
> Shipper


 I was camped at a truck stop near indianapolis in my 5th wheel trailer, heading to Texas. It was during the first week of January in 2003.
One hell of a blizzard blew straight in from the west.
Of course, with my luck and brains, the one night that i decided to winter camp in Indiana, must have been the storm of the century! 
Seriously though, I have no concern about your rafters, wonder about the beam load!
Have you checked the span tables for your area, for the proper size?


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I was camped at a truck stop near indianapolis in my 5th wheel trailer, heading to Texas. It was during the first week of January in 2003.
> One hell of a blizzard blew straight in from the west.
> Of course, with my luck and brains, the one night that i decided to winter camp in Indiana, must have been the storm of the century!
> Seriously though, I have no concern about your rafters, wonder about the beam load!
> Have you checked the span tables for your area, for the proper size?


I really feel as though it is fine, if you notice there is approx 6' between the post after bracing, while this is not standard framing practice ,I think it is fine for wood shed. let's just gamble on this and say finish it it's fine and dandy!lol........


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

it would probably would be wise to run up the sides with whatever you are going to side it with? steel? it is free standing so it doesn't have alot of horizontal support like a deck connected to a house. you can use staples or screws or nails obviously screws are easiest to remove.


----------



## shipper50 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, I got lucky and found a young man on craigs list who put the top on my shed for me. I am not able to do much due to a knee replacement that went bad and cant get around good yet. Its as done as I need for now, will keep my firewood dry as it seasons.

Thanks again,

Shipper


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Congrats to you, now you can sit back and enjoy a cup of coffee, take a break :thumbup:


----------

